#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  что нашел!

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

http://www.monjesbudistas.org/livemantra/  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

Я помню группу этих практиков туммо из Исландии ещё по Калачакре в Граце, в 2002 году. Очень живописно смотрелись.
А вот они на последней буддийской конференции во Вьетнаме:

----------


## Оскольд

Топпер,Вы чудесно смотритесь рядом :Wink:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кстати в ю тубе несколько клипов есть выложил сюда

http://yogatube.ru/

----------


## Кумо

Спасибо за ролики! :Smilie: 

Вот бы еще арта всякого красивого :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Спасибо за ролики!
> 
> Вот бы еще арта всякого красивого


а именно? :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

> а именно?


Ну вообще рисованных изображений (жизнь Будды, монахи и тд), имеющих отношение к Буддизму) Гугля такого материала почему-то почти не показывает :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

Поищите здесь: www.baidu.com

----------


## Ersh

Так будет проще
http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduima...7%F0%CD%D3&z=0

----------


## Ersh

Музыка
http://mp3.baidu.com/m?tn=baidump3&c...d=%B7%F0%CD%D3

----------


## Кумо

> Так будет проще
> http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduima...7%F0%CD%D3&z=0


Спасибо огромное!

Столько красотишшыы!

----------


## Ersh

Ну и кино до кучи:
http://video.baidu.com/v?word=%B7%F0...0&s=0&fbl=1024

----------


## Alexeiy

На тему бодхисаттв: http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduima...z=0&rn=21&pn=0







 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну и кино до кучи:
> http://video.baidu.com/v?word=%B7%F0...0&s=0&fbl=1024


не скачивается :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Mad:  :Smilie:

----------

